# installing a lentel



## Helerick (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to know how to keep the bricks from sagging that are on the outside wall above the area where the lentel will go.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Helerick said:


> I want to know how to keep the bricks from sagging that are on the outside wall above the area where the lentel will go.


Why don't you specify exactly what you want to do so the advice given is appropriate.
Ron


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Have you also got a photo of where you wish to install the lintel.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Helerick said:


> I want to know how to keep the bricks from sagging that are on the outside wall above the area where the lentel will go.


Not really sure what you are asking either. The purpose of the lintel is to support the bricks above it. Maybe you can clarify the situation for us.

Are you trying to retrofit a new opening into an existing wall, and wondering how to deal with the bricks until the new lintel is installed?


----------



## Helerick (Feb 20, 2010)

*Installing A lentel in an existing basement wall*

I am trying to retrofit a new opening into an existing wall, and wondering how to deal with the bricks until the new lintel is installed?
I am concerned that when I make the opening the bricks will move before I have a chance to install the lentel.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Install the lintel first, then remove the brick.


----------



## Helerick (Feb 20, 2010)

*Installing A lentel in an existing basement wall*

I want to put a window in the foundation wall where there was no window. How do I make a hole to install the lentel without the bricks above it coming down?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

On the inside, you make the saw cut for the top of the window, install the lintel, then finish cutting out for the window.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The problem with the basement window is that the sill plate and rim joist block access to the location. In this situation, I would cut the slot in the bricks from the exterior, all the way through the bricks and slide the lintel(or just a flat metal bar) in under the brick. Cut out the window opening in the foundation. Take a lintel and work it in from the window opening to it's proper location. You might need to widen the opening at the top to get it into the space. Once it's in place, mortar any extra gaps.
Derust, prime and paint the lintel before you install it.
This scenario will work for a window 36" and under.
Ron


----------

